

Back To School - bootload
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/02/back-to-school.html

======
bootload
_"... Columbia/NYU joint program that puts graduate students (mostly law
school and business school students) into pro bono consulting gigs with
startups ..."_

Now that sounds like an interesting idea.

